

New Photopoll App: Better Than Instagram - Nippe
http://www.tmcnet.com/topics/articles/2013/01/24/324244-new-photopoll-app-better-than-instagram.htm

======
ltcoleman
This app may be very good, but that website is horrid. They even misspell
collage. I couldn't look at it anymore. I am very sorry.

